# My first kitty



## MotherofBrothers (Feb 15, 2013)

This about the firs cat I ever had. Her name was Pepper, and she was a delicate little long hair of white with spicy orange patches. I got her at 10; she lived a feat life, hardened by the dogs that came and went through the woods we lived in. There was a family problem, and my mom didn't want me to bring her when we (all but my dad and 1 younger sis) ended up moving a few states away (I was 17 then). So a year later when my dad and sis moved up to the new location, they had given my cat to a family down the road. I heard she died a few years later... My mom said she was loved and happy. But I cannot believe it was as good as she was used to), and am still haunted by the belief that she died wondering where I was. I tell myself, and sometimes believe, that she knows my devotion now that she's in the clouds, or in another kitty somewhere. She had a real kitty spirit, so regal and affectionate, so I think she would come back as another cat, often! 

I am at peace with it now (I am 33...) and just wanted to talk about it and Pepper. I love her forever! (If I can find a pic I will come back and post it here.)


----------



## svenden (Apr 9, 2013)

What a sad story, but it sounds like Pepper's life was enriched by having you in it!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its so nice you paid tribute to this very special kitty. Every cat needs to be acknowledged and she is watching from her new life saying thank you to her special person, you! We never forget our first cat. Thanks for sharing.


----------

